# How often do you switch providers?



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Curious as to how often some of you switch your TV providers.
Do you jump around from Dish to Cable to Uverse to Direct going from promotion to promotion?
Or do you just stick to who you currently have?

I remember reading a few years back that it was suggested that one should always switch providers to go after new promotions. 

I went from Dish to Direct back to Dish. At the time it wasn't so much that I was going after new promotions. We had moved and each time I looked into promotions, and I went with the best offer. My promotions have been over for about 2 years now. I'm now thinking of looking around to see what other promotions are out there when it comes to TV.

Anyone else change up?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been with Dish for 10 years. I am happy with their service, I also have a bunch of hard drives full of content that would not work with Direct equipment.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive always subscribed to DirecTv. I just recently added Xfinity's 2 yr Digital Preferred package deal in addition to DirecTv to supplement all the missing basic channels and cut the price on my internet bill. After a year, I will decide which to keep, or keep both. Everything changes.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Been with Dish since 2001. Generally I am quite pleased with the service. Changing frequently would mean re-training both myself and my wife. No thanks.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't switch often. I am happy with Dish Network, my 722K, the reliability and the value for my money. Dish is always giving away freebies like Stars for a year, 3 months of other premiums, PPV, free HD for life, Club Dish referral discounts, etc. Some of the promotions are only available to long time subscribers. 

Right now, I have FiOS for phone and Internet and I might consider the triple play when my commitment is up, but it still may not be enough to make me switch because I would have to pay monthly charges for STBs for each of my TVs that I currently connect to my 722K and I will lose the DVR's integration with OTA channels that aren't available on FiOS. If I didn't want to lose the OTA channels, I would have to run extra coax cabling to all of my TVs too.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had cable, Dish and Direct at different times. These days cable just isn't a viable option in my area except for the internet.

I switch about every couple of years for different reasons. The last switch from E* to D* was because my adult son wanted NFLST and they were offering it free as part of the sign up deal. But overall, I regret the switch because of what I consider relatively poor performance of D*'s HRs. In August when the discounts disappear, I will most likely switch back to E* and pay an ETF, but will still save $240 or thereabouts.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

DTV since 1999 NFLST since with one HR34 four HR24's thre H2x's and one DVR80. DISH cannot provide what DTV can, neither can U Verse or Comcast. Any questions? I have Comcast for internet which does include basic channels that I feed to the sling box.


----------



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been very happy with Dish and their service. If I were to leave, it wouldn't be because of bad service. I'd leave because of promotions from another provider. There is nothing tying me down to Dish... like NFL, sports packages, or channels that other providers do not carry. I like their dual receivers but that's about it. 

As I said, I was just curious what others do.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Once, when I got rid of the Devil ---uh --- I mean cable and got Dish shortly after they began business.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not about to change providers and then have to deal with multiple calls at work for how do I do this, Why did you change? etc.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jedi5 said:


> Curious as to how often some of you switch your TV providers.
> Do you jump around from Dish to Cable to Uverse to Direct going from promotion to promotion?
> Or do you just stick to who you currently have?
> 
> ...


I made the mistake switching to Uverse. I dropped them in 2010 because the service went off one Saturday from 4AM to 6PM when a tech came..


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jedi5 said:


> Curious as to how often some of you switch your TV providers.
> Do you jump around from Dish to Cable to Uverse to Direct going from promotion to promotion?
> Or do you just stick to who you currently have?
> 
> ...


I was with Dish Network for 4 1/2 years with a basic receiver,got frustrated switched to DirecTV for 3 years,they just did not seem a right fit for what I expected and needed out of a satellite provider.But when I was with DirecTV I got into their DVRs and liked them OK so when I came back to DISH again I have had their DVR service ever since.

Every person is not the same they need to try both satellite providers to see which is the right fit for them as a person's wants and needs are not the same as the other.

Will I stay? when I came back I just felt that I came home and I still feel that way,so the answer is Yes.

I have been in DBS satellite for 10 years now.


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

Every 2 years. Nice to get new equipment and promotions.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice to see a variety of responses. I stayed with Dish for 8 years and found them very willing to offer promotions, including when I needed to cut my costs significantly. However, I hit a wall when I wanted to reduce costs even further by replacing a duo receiver with a solo. They could not supply a non-HD solo receiver. That meant significant installation charges and a 2-year obligation on old equipment.

So I slipped away to (gasp) Comcast for their 1-year promotion and then came back as a new Dish customer with a new dish, 2 new HD receivers and an improved experience. All this was installed for free and the 2-year obligation was worth it. I could stay with Dish for another 8 years. The year with Comcast was an unpleasant experience for the whole family.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

BillRadio said:


> The year with Comcast was an unpleasant experience for the whole family.


You must have used their DVR


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The last time I switched, it was from Time Warner Cable for Dish, back in 2000 .


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Been with D* since 1997, have no plans to switch as I prefer the way their dvrs work, and don't think its worth switching to get promotions as I don't play those games that some of you do. Contributing to constant churn raises the rates for everyone and I for one will not contribute to it. If one day I find my service is not what I want I will switch, but I havent found a good reason in 15 years.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If Dish brought out a 5 (Or more) tuner HD DVR, I MIGHT be interested in jumping ship once my contract with Directv is up.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I've switched 4 times (from Disk to Direct and back again, twice.) I see nothing wrong with changing providers if you can save some money... My local cable company is offering a 2TB Tivo DVR starting next week for FREE! Might be another option.

Probably will switch again from Dish to Direct as Dish will probably want me to to pay big bucks for a whole house system. Direct will do it for almost nothing.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

tommiet said:


> I've switched 4 times (from Disk to Direct and back again, twice.) I see nothing wrong with changing providers if you can save some money... My local cable company is offering a 2TB Tivo DVR starting next week for FREE! Might be another option.
> 
> Probably will switch again from Dish to Direct as Dish will probably want me to to pay big bucks for a whole house system. Direct will do it for almost nothing.


The great majority of existing customers will pay no more than $100 for the Hopper/Joey upgrade. Seems resonable and affordable by most standards. Then again, it depends on your definition of "Big Bucks".


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

15 yrears with Dish


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Last time I switched was in 1995. Upgraded from cable to DirecTV.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

i was with directv for 14 years then switched to verizon fios 2 years ago so i could use the tivo premiere, last week i reupped with verizon a month before my contract was up ,they knocked $5.00 oof a month for 24 months plus they gave me a $300.00 visa, which i will use towards the new ipad or maybe athe new 4 tuner tivo elite.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Dish since before they were really Dish, back in the mid 90s somewhere.

Got no interest in Direct.

Promos are temporary and they can come back to bite you later.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

4 years with D*, then switched to E* 5 months ago, partly out of curiosity and also to save a few bucks. Both services have good and bad points.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Went from 10'C & KU band BUD to DirecTv in 1999 and still there , BUD C & KU band was better but could not watch two Sats at the time .


----------



## wyattwd (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been with them all. Time Warner Cable '96-'04. DirecTV 2005-2008. Fios, U-verse had a run. And DISH in 2010. So far Dish is our preferred provider. Hope we don't have to ever switch again.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmm... From the time I started "on my own"....

1981-1990 Time-Warner Cable
1990-2000 10-foot C-Band dish (BUD)
2000-Now Dishnetwork, converting to HD in 2007 or so.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Since content differences are pretty large, you'll lose/gain a lot in any switch. So besides new customer perks, I don't see much benefit. Better to find the provider that best fits your needs and stick with them IMO.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

It's just TV..... For the most part, Dish and Direct carry the same channels. So if I can watch the weather channel on Direct and save about $250.00 over 2 years. What's to lose? After 2 years, when Direct goes up, I can switch back to Dish and the savings continue!

If saving about $250.00 over 2 years is no big deal, then I say stay with your current provider...


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Coming up on almost 5 years with DirecTv after switching from Dish and I'm very happy with them. Other offers sound nice but the lack of MLB Extra Innings and questionable picture quality are deal breakers. So I plan to stick with D* for a while. Now if I could just get rid of comcrap's mediocre throttled internet service I'd be better off!


----------



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

I am not too much into loyalty thing. Unfortunately, the international channels I need are ONLY with Dish. Hence I have been with them from 2003. 

I moved twice in between - the first move was done with Dish, however, I paid a fine and disconnected the second time. Took the Dish on my wife's name on the new address because I can get promotions and new DVRs. It has been just more than 4 years with the new promotions.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not switching from D*, but Time Warner just took over our local cable system. I'm giving thought to adding a double play and moving my premiums to Time Warner. They have Watch ESPN and they authenticate HBO Go for Roku. D* doesn't have Watch ESPN at all and they have made the arbitrary decision to block the Roku with HBO Go. Aside from that, Time Warner has a few of my wife's favorite basic channels in HD that D* doesn't. 

My house is already wired for cable so I could just order some TiVo units, pick up some cable cards and be done with it. I won't totally switch, but I might vote with my wallet a bit.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

6 years with DIRECTV before that it was Charter.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

15 years with Dish while watching my brother and son switch among all the rest to save some $'s and "tolerate" their DVR's. After a good look at the alternatives, I have no desire to look elsewhere... I'm satisfied with Dish service and prices, and I really like my 722 & 622.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

we change every 15 or 20 years if we need to or not :lol:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

ub1934 said:


> Went from 10'C & KU band BUD to DirecTv in 1999 and still there , BUD C & KU band was better but could not watch two Sats at the time .


Sure you can,

All you need is two dishes, two receivers and a really, really, really big yard. :sure:



CeeWoo said:


> we change every 15 or 20 years if we need to or not :lol:


Good One


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

For me it's not a price issue. I would never switch based on price. (Unless I lost my job, then I'd just cut it off!) I've got Dish's top package they offer, and am very happy with it.

It's a technology/familiarity issue for me. I'd had dish for 6-7 years, and have gotten very familiar with their channels, hardware, support, etc. Plus There are many technological features I like about Dish's receivers. Every time I visit my dad (TWC), or sister (DTV), it drives me nuts navigating around their setups, finding channels again, etc.

Unless another provider provided something very technologically superior, or Dish just drops the ball, I will never change. I am definitely not a promotion chaser.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Had Dish since 1999 -although if FIOS came to my area Id prob change - and have tv/phone/internet one provider


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Live in a rural area so only options are dish or direct. I've had directv at home for about 15 years and dish at my job for about 12 years (not my option). Find direct package much better and will stay with that.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I will switch anytime when u stay with a provider for 10 years or more and they wont give u a price break on new up grades for new eguipment


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Every 2-3 years to get the latest equipment. 

Since you MUST lease, I would expect the latest and Faster DVR but the only way to get that and a normal price is to switch.

Right now my DirecTV DVrs are the old HR20s very slow even with the new HD guide and they CANT do 3D like the models.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Had Dish from 1997-2001, went to Direct at that point for sports. Almost went back to Dish this winter, but problems with guide on .2 and .3 local channels along with no MRV put the kibosh on that.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Almost never.

I've been happy with DirecTV since the 1990s. Sure, there are some times when Dish or even my local cable system has programming I want, but more often than not, I've liked DirecTV's hardware, picture quality and channels offered. I thought the most about switching to another service provider during the first couple of years of the HR20, when the software often didn't work right, but I could still see an unsteady progress toward fixing the DVR's faults. I stayed.

In other words, pick a lane and drive in it.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Charter when we first moved here in '91, terrible service & PQ. 

D* when we moved around the corner in '95 and got a good promo. 

E* in 2008 When D* wasn't interested in keeping us as customers (wouldn't upgrade us to HD). 

Now out of contract (month to month) and staying with E* 'til the next round of price hikes and hardware upgrades hit, then will see what offers appear.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> In other words, pick a lane and drive in it.


I started with Echostar C-band equipment. For 23+ years I've been happy with Echostar equipment.

For awhile there I was grumpy about Dish Network not offering our PBS station in HD. But recently they added that and I'm a happy customer.

Putting up with the hassle of installation just to save a few bucks isn't worth it. Frankly, I'm getting too old to learn how to use, and deal with the quirks of, all new equipment.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

To add to phrelin's comment: from our POV, inertia is looming ever larger. The only reason we switched to E* in the first place was that D* refused to upgrade us to HD in the midst of the HD upgrade hysteria, then had the temerity to call us *after we switched* to whine at us: "Why didn't you give us a chance to keep you as a customer?"

---annnd, as I write this, a D* installation van pulls up to my curb........


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Dish since 2001. Now and then, I'd go through my recommended steps to compare providers.

1) Determine which channels your family MUST have.

2) See which provider will give you those channels in the cheapest package.

Tie-breaker) See which other beneficial channels are also in that cheapest package.

At my house, Dish won that battle in 2001, and they've won every time since. YMMV.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I switched from cable to Dish around 12 years ago. At that time, I bought a TiVo, found that noisy analog cable didn't MPEG well on the TiVo and switched to a digital service. Dish had the best lineup per dollar and still seemed to a couple of times I checked in later years. Eventually, I dropped the TiVo and went to a Dish DVR.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Once

Dish 1997-2003. I really liked what Charlie was doing and I was one of the first to have the Dishplayer 7100 DVR before it was a DVR. It could only pause programming. I had a 3000, 7100, 501 and what ever the first HD receiver was with the 8VSB module. The dang think cost me $1000.00.

In 2003 Dish lost its luster for me when upgrades became expensive and DirecTivos were free. I switched then and have been very happy with DirecTV and the upgrades I have been able to get. I now have a HR34, HR24, HR21 and HR22 and a new 2 year commettment. I have really enjoyed my DirecTV experience and don't plan on going anywhere else.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Never. Why? Picture quality...Dish just can't hack it.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Been with DirecTV since 1/98, but over the last 8 months I've had my programming suspended for 7, from late July of last year to late Jan. of this year and from late Feb. until at least August while I do a promo from TWC. I don't know for certain right now what I'll ultimately do, but TWC offers a fantastic broadband option and DirecTV does not. That will factor in heavily in my decision. DISH does not offer my locals in HD so they're not a blip on the radar.


----------



## mike01001 (Oct 13, 2011)

For football it's gotta be Dish. The Redzone channel stand alone is gold over having to get that channel included with D* Sunday Ticket $200+ later.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> If Dish brought out a 5 (Or more) tuner HD DVR, I MIGHT be interested in jumping ship once my contract with Directv is up.


That would be a 2 Hopper install(2 Hoppers=6 tuners).


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> That would be a 2 Hopper install(2 Hoppers=6 tuners).


What would the additional monthly fees be for that? lol Directv charges me $6 a month for the lease fee (Which is actually free), and $10 for Whole Home DVR. Plus can the Hoppers communicate with each other (MRV)?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> What would the additional monthly fees be for that? lol Directv charges me $6 a month for the lease fee (Which is actually free), and $10 for Whole Home DVR. Plus can the Hoppers communicate with each other (MRV)?


With the H/J setup, monthly is $7/per additional receiver regardless of which model.

And the MRV fee is $10 ($6 DVR + $4 MRV)

The Hoppers cannot see each other now, but the software to do that is in the works and expected this summer sometime. But you can switch which Hopper the Joey sees quite simply from reports of those that just got installed.

From a purely equipment fee view, D* and E* are on par when you use the H/J setup.

And how is $6 lease fee with D* also 'free'?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> What would the additional monthly fees be for that? lol Directv charges me $6 a month for the lease fee (Which is actually free), and $10 for Whole Home DVR. Plus can the Hoppers communicate with each other (MRV)?


You would have to ask DIRT if there would be an upgrade cost,but for an extra Hopper the extra receiver fee is $7.,1st receiver is included with your package,.

You should get a great deal being a new subscriber.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

For a new sub, it is 1 Hopper + up to 3 Joeys for no upfront money.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> With the H/J setup, monthly is $7/per additional receiver regardless of which model.
> 
> And the MRV fee is $10 ($6 DVR + $4 MRV)
> 
> ...


You don't pay the lease fee for your main receiver with Directv.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You don't with Dish either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> What would the additional monthly fees be for that? lol Directv charges me $6 a month for the lease fee (Which is actually free), and $10 for Whole Home DVR. Plus can the Hoppers communicate with each other (MRV)?


Monthly: First Hopper free, second Hopper $7. Each Joey is also $7 monthly.

Currently Hoppers cannot talk to each other but they will be able to "soon".

An account with a Hopper is charged the $6 per account DVR fee plus a $4 Whole Home DVR fee ... so an account with two Hoppers would be $17 (plus $7 for each Joey). Plus the cost of the base package and any channels/premiums one wants to subscribe to.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I just checked out of curiosity-Dish can't match what I have with Directv. I need the ability to record at least 5 HD channels in one room, record at least 2 HD channels in another room, and have 2 rooms that can view live HD Tv. They said they could give me 3 Joeys (Not sure if that's possible lol), but the other 2 Tvs wouldn't have access to Live tv.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I just checked out of curiosity-Dish can't match what I have with Directv. I need the ability to record at least 5 HD channels in one room, record at least 2 HD channels in another room, and have 2 rooms that can view live HD Tv. They said they could give me 3 Joeys (Not sure if that's possible lol), but the other 2 Tvs wouldn't have access to Live tv.


You must have a slew of others living in your house!! :lol:

A fair question might be how much of those are watching/recording the same thing?

Whether the H/J setup is better or worse than a D* setup with the HR34 and receivers is really determined by how/what/when you watch more than any other reason.

For me, I could replace 3 HR24s with one Hopper plus one Joey and be good to go. That is because me and my son rarely watch any live tv. Virtually everything is recorded and watched at convenient times without having to watch commercials. The only time that I need more than 3 tuners available is during prime time and that because the broadcast channels don't run incessant reruns of their current programming.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> You must have a slew of others living in your house!! :lol:
> 
> A fair question might be how much of those are watching/recording the same thing?
> 
> ...


Uncle and his wife, and Grandmother. And yes, there are times that all 5 tuners are recording on my HR34, both tuners are recording on his HR24, Live Tv is being watched in the living room, and my Grandmother is watching Live Tv in her room lol


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Each additional Hopper and Joey is $7 per month. There is an additional upfront cost for the 2nd Hopper and possibly for additional Joeys beyond the first 3. Thanks.



James Long said:


> Monthly: First Hopper free, second Hopper $7. Each Joey is also $7 monthly.
> 
> Currently Hoppers cannot talk to each other but they will be able to "soon".
> 
> An account with a Hopper is charged the $6 per account DVR fee plus a $4 Whole Home DVR fee ... so an account with two Hoppers would be $17 (plus $7 for each Joey). Plus the cost of the base package and any channels/premiums one wants to subscribe to.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Each additional Hopper and Joey is $7 per month. There is an additional upfront cost for the 2nd Hopper and possibly for additional Joeys beyond the first 3. Thanks.


Are you confirming three hoppers are possible? Otherwise, you're just restating what I already said. (I left off the upfront costs because we were discussing monthly costs.)


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm debating right now, currently with D. This new Hopper thing has me real intrigued, and now that I can get MLB TV, there is nothing keeping me with D. I switched from Dish to D several years ago with Dish lost the extra innings package for MLB. I've more than fulfilled my two year contract with D, so I wouldn't feel bad at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Uncle and his wife, and Grandmother. And yes, there are times that all 5 tuners are recording on my HR34, both tuners are recording on his HR24, Live Tv is being watched in the living room, and my Grandmother is watching Live Tv in her room lol


During those peak times, how many of the tuners are watching/recording prime time broadcast TV?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Been with D* since 01, before that I had a C Band system.....


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Three Joey's are free with one hopper for new "qualifying" customers. For sure. You can pay an upfront cost to get a second hopper, and for each additional Joey beyond the three. You can have up to 6 Joeys with two Hoppers.


----------



## JG526 (May 26, 2007)

Been with D* for 11 years & I'm thinking of switching to Dish for Hopper/Joey system. Question, if I get 2 joey's & decide say 6 months later to drop one of the joey's will it extend my 2-year contract or cost me any penalty fees?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Somebody told me not too long ago that they thought the 'Roos would kill Direct.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Somebody told me not too long ago that they thought the 'Roos would kill Direct.


I don't believe that will happen. 

Both services have compelling reasons for picking one over the other, and both have many reasons for rejecting them. Neither is perfect by one very long shot, and imo, neither is necessarily better than the other for everyone.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Somebody told me not too long ago that they thought the 'Roos would kill Direct.


Once they get hopping.

I don't know how much the tuner to output ratio will hurt DISH. Their ViP 6 TV setup was three duo receivers, six tuners for six TVs unless one paid for additional duo receivers. Two Hoppers four Joeys provides six tuners for six TVs. I'm not sure I'd want additional Joeys before adding a third Hopper - which means DISH would need to develop a Trio Node or other setup that would allow more than two Hoppers.

Having more tuners than outputs is a good thing.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I could survive without NFL-ST, but getting by without MLB-EI would be seriously difficult. I'm truly intrigued by the PTAT feature and might look to switch before the fall TV season. A 2 Hopper system would be perfect.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

JG526 said:


> Been with D* for 11 years & I'm thinking of switching to Dish for Hopper/Joey system. Question, if I get 2 joey's & decide say 6 months later to drop one of the joey's will it extend my 2-year contract or cost me any penalty fees?


Best to ask DIRT, but I've dropped receivers mid-contract without penalty or contract extension.


----------



## PokerMunkee (Mar 15, 2012)

I jumped from DTV after 3 years to DISH to save $20/month. I think in another year, I'll jump back to DTV to get new equipment. I really really like the DTV remote better than my DISH one. It is just layed out better and the volume/channel buttons are much larger and right at your fingertips.


----------

